# Taking a pup to a Dog Park for the first time - advice please!



## Cairnterrier (Mar 26, 2011)

My little girl Layla is now just over six months and is up to date on her shots. Just had the rabies shot this past Saturday. The snow is almost gone and I'd love to take her over to a local dog park to begin her socialization. We live in a very rural area with no sidewalks and very few neighbors - she loves people so I'm not worried on that score. My question is - having never been in one before, what are the rules of normal parks - do I take my dog's leash off and if so how do I get her to come back to me? She is a Cairn and very stubborn and willful - so not sure if this would be a good idea or not.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't take her to the dog park until you can train a reliable recall. You will have to take her off leash and you'll need to be able to call her back to you and generally keep her under control.


----------



## Cairnterrier (Mar 26, 2011)

control huh? I don't disagree - I kinda figured that might be a problem. It would appear that this is the time to start the proper training to come when called. Thanks so much for your suggestions.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I would not take it because she is still young and would worry about parvo
she sure is a cutie


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

You haven't started socialising her yet? She should have been meeting new people several times a week since the day you got her. Socialising with dogs isn't all that important, it's much more important that she likes people.

And I wouldn't socialise her at the dog park. It's not a controlled environment. I would take her to puppy classes or a basic obedience class.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> You haven't started socialising her yet? She should have been meeting new people several times a week since the day you got her. Socialising with dogs isn't all that important, it's much more important that she likes people.
> 
> And I wouldn't socialise her at the dog park. It's not a controlled environment. I would take her to puppy classes or a basic obedience class.


Maybe she just hasn't started socializing with dogs (that would make sense).

But that being said, vets/breeders/etc. do tell you to basically keep your dog home. It's annoying. In one breath they're like "SOCIALIZE!!" In the next they're like "oh but don't go out." 
So helpful. lol.

That being said, at our local dog park, they apparently have a number of puppies. I won't be comfy bringing Brady there until he is well trained though. For right now, we go to my mom's and he plays with her golden retriever AND we're doing puppy socialization and obedience classes. That way, he'll begin to be more prepared when it comes park time!

But you have to be careful at parks, because sometimes people DO bring aggressive dogs...so you NEED to be able to control your dog and call him to you.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Be aware that people will bring aggressive dogs (as previously stated). 
You need a reliable recall.
Avoid taking treats or toys. You dog won't get them most of the time, it may start fights and you may not leave with the toys.
Inspect the fence. Seriously. Our city barely does maintenance on our 3 dog parks and two of the parks fences are ill repaired. Our husky has gotten out a hole in dog park fence.
Keep your dog close or stay close to him. Large spaces between you and your dog will make it more difficult for you to quickly intervene if something should occur.
I keep collar on my dog(s) (some don't).
Some parks don't have separate small dog/large dog areas so be aware of dogs who may unintentionally harm your dog by stepping on them (or falling on them, etc)
Be prepared to leave. Some owners and some dogs are not going to be under control. 
Be aware of parvo and it's risk.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm kind of excited about going to the dog park myself. Working on a call is good advice. My dog is pretty reliable, but not if there's a lot of distractions. If the TV is on loud or a dog is walking by the front door it might take a few times of calling his name to get his attention. Our park is on city property, but its managed by a private group. I just sent off the forms and check today to join. I drove by it and it looks like it is in good shape. On their website people arrange play dates and they have volunteer work days, so hopefully Bo won't be the only one socializing. With school and work full time I hope I have some time to help out over there.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I would suggest taking her to a doggie daycare. I'm a new dog owner myself and I work at a daycare. I have heard so many horror stories about dog parks that I'm pretty sure I"ll never bring my dog there. Yes, with daycare you have to pay but the environment is controlled and the people who work there know the dogs and are watching at all times. I think that it's a much safer situation.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Before you take your dog to a dog park, ask your vet if its a good idea. Then ask a dog trainer if its a good idea. Find a reputable dog breeder and ask them if its a good idea. Then make your decision.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I use dogparks frequently (I work as a dogwalker). Six months is an appropriate age to start attending them but there are always risks when there are many dogs in a confined area. How big is the park you will be going to?

These are my criteria for dogs at parks:
You must have a dog that is pretty reliable on recall and on leave it cues. So basic puppy training should already be done or be happening before going.
Your puppy must have BASIC dog social skills...ie not fearful or aggressive with other dogs. Even nice dogs get into scuffles sometimes, but it reduces the risks if they are pretty good communicators to start with.
It is your job to protect your dog from bullying and from bullying others. If you are unsure at any time that something is appropriate, then remove your dog. If your dog is looking unsure, step up for him..show him he can come to you for protection so he doesn't have to do it himself and trigger something bigger. There are CERTAIN instances with certain dogs where the dogs can work it out (ritualized aggression...one dog snapping at another over being humped for instance..where no contact is actually made) that is okay, but this requires an experienced eye..so when in doubt leash your puppy up and take him out of the park.
Some dogs quite simply are not temperamentally good park dogs...if your dog is not having FUN or is causing OTHERS to not have fun...then it may be prudent to look for other opportunities to socialize under better controlled circumstances.

Oh and pick up after your dog. Take a bag, a spare and one to share and don't be shy about telling others they missed their dog having a poop. NICELY. lol


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

When I started taking Kenda to dog parks, I made an effort to go at odd times. This allowed her to poke around the place, meet a few dogs and run around a bit without getting gangrolled. Also, if the dogs in the park are off-leash, be sure to unleash yours. Interdog dynamics get really weird when one is leashed and the other isn't.

As for training recall, well, we had a time of that one. I tried a couple of techniques including the one taught by our trainer at PetSmart and none of them worked. Then I read about one and thought, "What do I have to lose?" and tried it. HOLY CATS it worked! Here's how it goes:

Indoors, call your dog. When she doesn't come, throw something at her. NOT anything hard or heavy... use balled-up socks or a coiled up leash - anything that smells like you. Hit her with it, but not to hurt her (obviously.) She'll sniff it and think about it. Give her ten seconds or so make a decision, and she will come to you. When she does, kneel down and OH MY GOSH THIS IS THE BEST DOG EVER! Receive your dog with enthusiastic oral praise, pats and treats. Do not praise her until you've actually got your hands on her - close doesn't count.

It took two or three repetitions, but we have recall down pat. I trained her using a leash (if I am with my dog I'm carrying a leash, even if I'm not using it. If I'm recalling her, she's not using it either.)


----------

